# The Personality Cafe No-Fap September 2012 Challenge



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm setting a goal that I will not masturbate. for the entirely of September. Who's with me?

Challenge description:

1. Masturbation is prohibited between 11:59 PM on August 31 and 12:01 AM on October 1.
2. You may have sex.
3. Wet dreams and other involuntary phenomena do not count against you.
4. Ladies are welcome too.

If you fail, then report how many days you lasted.

So, anyone else up to take on one of the hardest challenges they will ever face? Reply and put this in your sig:

"Taking The Personality Cafe No-Fap September 2012 Challenge"

I will be giving daily updates on my progress. Let's do this- WHOO!


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

You're a braver soul than I.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

good luck with that :laughing:


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I am master of my domain, but I refuse this challenge because, well, just because.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

> 1. Masturbation is prohibited between 11:59 PM on August 31 and 12:01 AM on October 1.
> 2. You may have sex.


That's only a challenge for people who are not in a relationship or other arrangement that provides easy access to sex.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's only a challenge for people who are not in a relationship or other arrangement that provides easy access to sex.


Believe it or not people still masturbate while in relationships or other arrangements, and thoroughly enjoy it. Master of domain competition is very creative OP.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's only a challenge for people who are not in a relationship or other arrangement that provides easy access to sex.


Yeah, and asking nerds on the internet to stop masturbating is like asking dogs to stop licking their asses.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

RedFraggle said:


> Believe it or not people still masturbate while in relationships or other arrangements, and thoroughly enjoy it. .


I'm aware of that. But certainly this challenge would still be easier for those who have access to sex.



MegaTuxRacer said:


> Yeah, and asking nerds on the internet to stop masturbating is like asking dogs to stop licking their asses.


LOL  


Hum, I'm not sure this challenge will contribute to the betterment of humanity. It will just increase the number of sexually frustrated nerds and there's nothing wrong with masturbation anyway.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I'm aware of that. But certainly this challenge would still be easier for those who have access to sex.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


And the number of dogs with dirty asses.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

This used to be the norm; I went through a rather asexual period.

And since Rule 2 exists, why not! It'll only make the sex better


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I'm aware of that. But certainly this challenge would still be easier for those who have access to sex.


I think she is right..to increase the validity of competition.. no sex of any kind.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't understand why people would want to do this. I mean, I think there are some pretty compelling reasons for the whole giving up porn deal that some people do, but no masturbating? Why not? It's a lovely, relaxing and stress-relieving activity. For me this would be the equivalent of someone challenging me to give up yoga.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

The "Contest" episode of Seinfeld comes to mind.

Classic.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking about doing this again, and seeing as how I generally don't masturbate when i'm in love I think this should come easy.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Now why would anyone torture themselves like that??


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't fapped since February this year.

One of the best decisions of my life.



bromide said:


> I don't understand why people would want to do this. I mean, I think there are some pretty compelling reasons for the whole giving up porn deal that some people do, but no masturbating? Why not? It's a lovely, relaxing and stress-relieving activity. For me this would be the equivalent of someone challenging me to give up yoga.


For females it is fine.

For males it can cause anxiety, depression and ADHD.

There is a Chinese saying "One drop of sperm is the same as Ten drops of blood."
Tantra also points to 'ejaculation' being extremely draining on the male spirit.

.

*For those of you who want to take on the Ultimate challenge:

*No ejaculating or orgasms for the duration of this challenge. Not even during sex.
No looking at porn, no sexual thoughts allowed during the day or night unless you are being physically sexual with someone.
Rid yourself of sexual desire unless it is for your partner and only in his/her presence.

Then you can live as I do every day and see the mental, physical and spiritual benefit...


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Haven't fapped since February this year.
> 
> One of the best decisions of my life.
> 
> ...


Hm, that's interesting.

Because _I_ feel pretty great, personally, but I guess not.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Haven't fapped since February this year.
> 
> One of the best decisions of my life.
> 
> ...



Because of this post I'm going to do this, even though I am female. Although, I _know_ I can accomplish it, so it already seems very easy.

I shall report back to you Cetanu, on my findings. :kitteh:


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

You know what... this sounds like torture to me... but what the hell, I'll do it... I've been debating with myself whether I could pull it off or not, so I'm going to settle it and just do it! (Brain shouting at me "Noooo! What are you getting yourself into?! You are not the master of your domain!!") Anyways, I'm a girl, but I've got a sex drive as high as most guys I know, so this is honestly going to be a challenge. 

By the way, I'm a fairly good lucid dreamer and can make myself wake up with an orgasm. Is that allowed?


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in. Sounds like an interesting way to test one's willpower. I'm also curious as to how it will affect me psychologically and in my day to day life. I often feel like my high sex drive puts a huge dent in my productivity.

@Cetanu Do you by any chance have any reading recommendations, Tantra related or otherwise?


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> I'm in. Sounds like an interesting way to test one's willpower. I'm also curious as to how it will affect me psychologically and in my day to day life. I often feel like my high sex drive puts a huge dent in my productivity.
> 
> @_Cetanu_ Do you by any chance have any reading recommendations, Tantra related or otherwise?


Reading recommendations... not really.
I read a book on tantra which was very basic. I'm sure that any would do... but it was for tantric sex. The information about the loss of 'prana'(life force) was more of a side piece of information in the book.
I didn't read anything to assist myself.
I just decided that I am going to stop that which damages me...

I would recommend reading anything which makes you realize how damaging it (whatever you are giving up) is.

If you know something is poison, it's easy to give it up. If you have zero knowledge however... good luck.



ynajem said:


> Hm, that's interesting.
> 
> Because _I_ feel pretty great, personally, but I guess not.


The assumption is that if you do not have every thing in your life correct that you will not feel great at any given time... but this is not the case.
Smokers and alcoholics feel great at times, sometimes they feel great all the time.
The problem is that this does not last. Feeling great now is... great... but what about 20 years from now?
I feel great all the time. I love my life but I am constantly looking for new ways and new knowledge which helps me to _increase_ my health (not "fix" it. I am in great health) and other things like mental ability, spirit, money whatever else you believe in.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Cetanu said:


> I would recommend reading anything which makes you realize how damaging it (whatever you are giving up) is.
> 
> If you know something is poison, it's easy to give it up. If you have zero knowledge however... good luck.


That's the part I'm a bit hung up on. I don't believe that masturbation (in moderation) is a particularly poisonous act. What's the scientific basis for this? I'm obviously open to new ideas, but it would be nice to have _some_ sort of solid hypothesis to go on before I start my month-long self torture, even if it is just logically sound conjecture.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> That's the part I'm a bit hung up on. I don't believe that masturbation (in moderation) is a particularly poisonous act. What's the scientific basis for this? I'm obviously open to new ideas, but it would be nice to have _some_ sort of solid hypothesis to go on before I start my month-long self torture, even if it is just logically sound conjecture.


The fact that you view one month of not masturbating as torture should ring some kind of alarm.

I would say it's akin to not playing World of Warcraft for one month being 'torture'. If you feel like you can't exist without it, you're probably addicted to it.

Here's what I based my decision off:





Further to that you can read about the 'loss of prana' for a male in tantric writings... probably somewhere on the internet.

loss of prana - AYP Support Forums

AYP wrote the book that I read.

Once you are no longer addicted then you can freely choose whether you want to ejaculate or not.
I'm pretty sure once every fortnight or week is okay but I would abstain first of all to get rid of the addiction and experience what it's like to no longer need it. It's very liberating and awakening (well, it was for me. I was shocked at how easy it was.)


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

When I first read this thread, I thought you were all nuts (yep). I dismissed the whole thing. Masturbation can't be damaging.... Its a natural thing. Monkeys do it. Dolphins do it. 



However, second thoughts are a bitch. Perhaps it does clear the mind, and heal the soul to deprive yourself of something that is so common. I don't think the "World of Warcraft" analogy is far off. Perhaps its so mundane, that no one thinks about the workings behind the scenes. I'm not going to go so far as to say it "damages" you... but perhaps it will be good for the head (the one on your neck), and soul.


Ugh.... very very reluctantly, I'm in.... At least I'll save money on paper towels.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to need an extension on that entry date.
Oops!

But seriously.

It is currently 2:07 AM on September 1st, 2012 on the East Coast.
The Law of the Land in PerC is No Fapping for the month of September.

So folks...don't take the law into your hands (lol!)...and OP--you could've chosen a better time to enforce this; my roommate is out of town, man.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Duck_of_Death said:


> I'm going to need an extension on that entry date.
> Oops!


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> For females it is fine.
> 
> For males it can cause anxiety, depression and ADHD.


You neglected to include the line: "this statement is not backed by scientific research"

Anyways, while I would be down, I've sort of already been participating.

Instead of just no-masturbating (lul), what I do is just...not masturbate unless I seriously, really, honestly, truly get horny, which, to be frank, is fuckin rarely.

I'd say out of the 1 to 4 times I masturbate each day, most, if not all, aren't spurred on by horniness at all, but an empty obligation to keep maintenance in the lower pipes. So, I figure I'll stop draining my water system so I quit getting weak shots whist simultaneously being more honest to my sex drive.

I can fuck and fuck without any need for conviction and it'll be great, but as far as fapping goes, I'm going to wait until my body says, "Hey, please me", instead of just saying, "Well my laptop does have porn on it."


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

m73m95 said:


> When I first read this thread, I thought you were all nuts (yep). I dismissed the whole thing. Masturbation can't be damaging.... Its a natural thing. Monkeys do it. Dolphins do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Half the reason I don't masturbate is because I can't be bothered cleaning up. It's a nuisance.



Shinji Mimura said:


> You neglected to include the line: "this statement is not backed by scientific research"
> 
> Anyways, while I would be down, I've sort of already been participating.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Cetanu said:


>


 That isn't evidence masturbating that is evidence against porn.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Cetanu said:


>


Watched it. You misquoted the video. While he is speaking about males at that point in the video, your line about women being fine and men having mental issues is a red herring.

There is nothing in the male biological or sexual make up that suggests that a male that is "addicted" to masturbation (I use air quotes because masturbation is not a real addiction) will acquire mental issues if they quit and a female will not. In fact, people who claim to be "sex addicts" all go through their own form of "withdrawals", man and female alike. Men and women both release oxytocin when they have an orgasm, and, likewise, have similar pleasureful experiences whilst masturbating and finishing.

And just to finalize, the 5 things he listed are likely things they had before they watched Internet porn. I watch Internet porn...pretty much every day and have for almost 10 years now, and I have never and still don't suffer from any of those. Those 5, furthermore, sound like GENERAL problems with Internet-trawlers; porn is but a scapegoat to push this man's activist point.

Also, he's talking about Internet porn exclusively, not masturbating in general, which is what we're talking about.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Watched it. You misquoted the video. While he is speaking about males at that point in the video, your line about women being fine and men having mental issues is a red herring.
> 
> There is nothing in the male biological or sexual make up that suggests that a male that is "addicted" to masturbation (I use air quotes because masturbation is not a real addiction) will acquire mental issues if they quit and a female will not. In fact, people who claim to be "sex addicts" all go through their own form of "withdrawals", man and female alike. Men and women both release oxytocin when they have an orgasm, and, likewise, have similar pleasureful experiences whilst masturbating and finishing.
> 
> ...





DarkWarrior said:


> That isn't evidence masturbating that is evidence against porn.


That's nice.

Keep masturbating then? I don't see the problem here.
I'm giving you evidence for _something_ and you're screaming "No it's not real, it's not valid, it's not science."

Protip: I don't care about you or what you do.

Carry on with your awesome, impressive habit of watching porn every day and shaking your dick around alone in your bedroom.

I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd join, but it wouldn't be an accomplishment for me.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Not even 8 hours in (Its 7:48am here), and I'm already antsy..... I can be strong, but its going to be a long month.

I think its like smoking. The most difficult part of giving it up is the habit (Never smoked, so I'm just going off of what I've been told). I usually jack-off right before bed (It was still August then, so no worries :tongue and first thing in the morning.

If I can find other things to do...get in the habit of doing something else in those times, I *should* be alright.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Spades said:


> It'll only make the sex better


I'm in as well


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Ugh, took me forever to fall asleep. It's so distracting! And my possible fuck buddy is away for the weekend, so I'll just have to survive on my own >.<


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

All I am thinking about is the Seinfeld episode right now ... 

I have to say ... I think I would absolutely be capable of being MASTER OF MY DOMAIN! 

Is there money involved in this?

If so ... count me in because I know I'll win :tongue:


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty;2880421If so ... count me in because I know I'll win :tongue:[/QUOTE said:


> Cheater! Only REAL masturbaters allowed >:|


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone else think sex should be considered cheating? Sexual release vs. no sexual release - it's dichotomous.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Cheater! Only REAL masturbaters allowed >:|


hey

how do you know I don't have a whole toy box under my bed?! Lololol!!!

-_- I don't. But it sounded good, didn't it?


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you should be allowed sex. Sex and masturbation are two very different beasts.

I don't see me having sex for the month of September but i'm falling for someone and I usually don't masturbate when I have it in for someone anyways, so might as well do a challenge.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Does anyone else think sex should be considered cheating? Sexual release vs. no sexual release - it's dichotomous.


what? am I reading this right? of course! if you have sex with someone other than your partner, then you are cheating by definition. (not including open relationships etc). Or were you asserting that masturbation was cheating. Because this is the OP's confession thread that he's a chronic masturbator  (jk!) ... masturbating is not cheating. That would be the most twisted view ever! (IMO)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Day 1

I feel okay. No lust at all. I guess stopping initially will cut the desire for more. And I haven't had a wank for 3 days already. No behavioral changes whatsoever. I'm gonna keep going on to victory.



Cetanu said:


> Haven't fapped since February this year.
> 
> One of the best decisions of my life.
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any physical benefits to total abstinence. Scientifically speaking, healthy, regular sexuality can add happy years to your life.

The reason why I'm doing this is because I'm undertaking this as a challenge of self control. It's meant to build restraint and discipline. Think of it as learning how to conquer over your instincts and emerge a stronger being.
@SuburbanLurkers Having sex is fine; it isn't cheating because the challenge isn't to avoid any and all release. One month without any release at all is just plain cruel. It's also denying pleasure to your partner. The aim isn't to cockblock/boxlock anyone. The goal is to learn self-restraint.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I'll do my 1 day report as well, even though the last time I did it was on Sunday.

I feel perfectly fine, took a shower right as I woke up so that I would not be tempted, and haven't thought about it since. I keep replaying last night though...


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> @SuburbanLurkers Having sex is fine; it isn't cheating because the challenge isn't to avoid any and all release. One month without any release at all is just plain cruel. It's also denying pleasure to your partner. The aim isn't to cockblock/boxlock anyone. The goal is to learn self-restraint.


But how much self-restraint is involved when one has regular sex with a significant other compared to when they don't? I guess what I really meant was that I don't really see a point in participating if you're having regular sex. But I suppose cheating or not, it's not like it changes anything for anyone else, and I have nothing against them participating if they want. Just a thought.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

SuburbanLurker said:


> But how much self-restraint is involved when one has regular sex with a significant other compared to when they don't? I guess what I really meant was that I don't really see a point in participating if you're having regular sex. But I suppose cheating or not, it's not like it changes anything for anyone else, and I have nothing against them participating if they want. Just a thought.


When you frame it that way, if you could have sex, this challenge would be laughably easy. Considering that, one can choose to abstain from sex in addition to masturbation if they wish to add more difficulty.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Lexibear said:


> By the way, I'm a fairly good lucid dreamer and can make myself wake up with an orgasm. Is that allowed?


Me too - :wink: I was wondering if there are others out there...


Regarding the OT: Why? 




Why?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I suppose I'll join in, though I must warn that I am a Five, and since our virtue is nonattachment, this doesn't particularly pose much of a "challenge" to me. I can do (and have done) without anything that isn't necessary for sustenance or intellectual stimulation.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Will bonus points be awarded if you watch porn/read erotica/go to stripclubs and still manage to complete the challenge?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> All I am thinking about is the Seinfeld episode right now ...
> 
> I have to say ... I think I would absolutely be capable of being MASTER OF MY DOMAIN!
> 
> ...


No... you wouldn't.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Me too - :wink: I was wondering if there are others out there...


I was wondering too :laughing: I've heard that it's rather hard to have sex-related lucid dreams and even more so for you to affect your actual body, so I kind of thought it was just me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Lexibear said:


> I was wondering too :laughing: I've heard that it's rather hard to have sex-related lucid dreams and even more so for you to affect your actual body, so I kind of thought it was just me.


Where the mind goes, the body follows...sex is a great example of this. Have you ever been afraid that someone else in the house is aware of what is going on? :shocked:


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Where the mind goes, the body follows...sex is a great example of this. Have you ever been afraid that someone else in the house is aware of what is going on? :shocked:


Yeah I am! One morning my little nephew asked me if I had been sick really early in the morning. I told him that I had been asleep the whole time, and asked why he thought I was sick. He told me I must have been dreaming about getting hurt because he could hear me moaning.... Umm... yeah.. that... that must be it...


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> hey
> 
> how do you know I don't have a whole toy box under my bed?! Lololol!!!
> 
> -_- I don't. But it sounded good, didn't it?


toy box? What are you, a "lady"?

Get that shit out of here. Only bare ass knuckles allowed. I'll permit lube and lotion for those who feel it necessary, but, yeah, toys? Gtfo. We didn't have sex toys when we first started touching ourselves in middle school (or whenever you started). Gotta know your roots!


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

This is pretty much every month for me, I don't see how its an accomplishment LOL. Sometimes I have a hard time believing that sex is as important to most people as it seems to be but what do I know. Good Luck I guess


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Verthani said:


> This is pretty much every month for me, I don't see how its an accomplishment LOL.


Evidently for some it apparently is, but... *shrug*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Will bonus points be awarded if you watch porn/read erotica/go to stripclubs and still manage to complete the challenge?


Hmm... I've actually never masturbated to porn in my life, nor have I ever gone home to masturbate the nights I've gone to a strip club. One dancer told me that some guys go with their girlfriends to get turned on and then "take it out on" their girlfriends once they get home, but as a Five I've always compartmentalized. What took place (if anything) at the strip club stays there, and upon leaving I'm the same as I was before entering. Even if I were to become aroused at a strip club, I wouldn't take it back home with me.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> *For those of you who want to take on the Ultimate challenge:
> 
> *No ejaculating or orgasms for the duration of this challenge. Not even during sex.
> No looking at porn, no sexual thoughts allowed during the day or night unless you are being physically sexual with someone.
> ...


I don't see what could possibly be beneficial about no sexual thoughts...I love having an imagination capable of coming up with new and innovative ideas for the act. ;D I'm not putting that to waste!


----------



## revtheory (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm with you Staceofbass


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

airotciV said:


> I actually feel like I'm not helping with that video but it's just too hilarious to not post it in this thread, I'm sorry!


LOL

The guy is looking like, *O_O*

I'm sorry, I can't stop laughing right now.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Hunny Bunny said:


> You just don't like being told what to do. :tongue:


Exactly.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

airotciV said:


> Well, I find it's helpful to analyse every facet of my identity. When I do that, I can help to divert energy from being used in a way I would dislike. It's not that I don't make mistakes but I try very hard to be aware of myself, so as to drastically lessen my failure.
> 
> Fear is good for certain things but being afraid in the majority of circumstances, can only serve to weaken you. If knowledge is power, knowledge of the self surely must be empowering.
> 
> I hope that you can understand your primitive side, if that is indeed what it is and that you become stronger for it! :happy:


True words of wisdom! Strong self-awareness is a virtue that relatively few possess.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> LOL
> 
> The guy is looking like, *O_O*
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't stop laughing right now.


I aim to please! I laughed so hard at this when I first saw it too. Those little awkward moments in life. . .


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I keep on noticing how just about everything female and human that I see between the ages of 20 and *60* is in some way sexy.




**Record scratch** :shocked:



He like-uh da koo-gahz


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

@Hunny Bunny

Lulz

Day 6

Almost 1 week. It's getting harder. But I will not falter.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not putting some conformist bullshit in my sig.

However, I'm on day 5. Therefore, I'm not currently in the mood to be all "yay let's celebrate and have a good fucking time."

So don't talk to me. But i'll post how it's going in this thread, since it is a good idea.

@_Hunny Bunny_ that goes for you too since you posted this on my visitor's wall.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Day 6.... Actually, its getting easier. A few moments of "I have a few min...I could...", but I can squash that pretty easy.

I think it will be easier as time goes on....and, honestly, I am getting more shit done around the house. I've missed a lot of good threads here, but its because I've been working a lot more, and not sitting at the computer (Where I usually fap). I was very skeptical about the benefits of giving up fapping....but I really think its turning into a good thing.

I'm not nearly as horny as I thought I would be either. I imagined myself dry humping everything within reach, and following women around target, sweating profusely, just waiting for my opportunity to pounce on them like a leopard pounces on a deer..... I haven't been like that at all. No difference really in how I interact with women. 

Might be cheesy to some of you... but I really think this is a good thing for mental/sexual health.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Day 11

Starting yesterday I started noticing girls a LOT more than I have been previously, specifically the girls with long, flexible legs and a real tight caboose. Started thinking about those legs being wrapped around me, but I'm committed to someone already and only she will be able to satisfy these urges, and I'm noticing her curves, and ohh they are in ALL the right places. It's real hard not to beg her, but she wants to take it slow so i'll abide by that, and I don't really want to demean myself like that. It's going to be a LONG time until tomorrow night when I have some time with her.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

OMG! This is so awesome. I once went 8 months without kissing, sex, masturbation, or any form of sexual contact. I also didn't drink, smoke, or take any kind of mind-altering substance that wasn't perscribed by a doctor.... coffee being the one exception.

I've never been more creative in my life than I was during that period of time. I was at art school at the time, and they couldn't give more than 30 credits for a body of work at the end of the semester, but the teachers on the "panel" attested that I had enough work for 90 credits, and they asked whether I was okay, whether I was sleeping, whether they should call my parents; because I produced suchhhh an extensive body of creative work (self-made music videos where I recorded all the tracks, entire books of art where I made the book itself and all the work inside, cd booklets, websites, additional videos... so much stuff they couldn't look at all of it)!! 

It was like my mind was having an orgasm for the whole 8 months.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Cherubic Rogue said:


> OMG! This is so awesome. I once went 8 months without kissing, sex, masturbation, or any form of sexual contact. I also didn't drink, smoke, or take any kind of mind-altering substance that wasn't perscribed by a doctor.... coffee being the one exception.
> 
> I've never been more creative in my life than I was during that period of time. I was at art school at the time, and they couldn't give more than 30 credits for a body of work at the end of the semester, but the teachers on the "panel" attested that I had enough work for 90 credits, and they asked whether I was okay, whether I was sleeping, whether they should call my parents; because I produced suchhhh an extensive body of creative work (self-made music videos where I recorded all the tracks, entire books of art where I made the book itself and all the work inside, cd booklets, websites, additional videos... so much stuff they couldn't look at all of it)!!
> 
> It was like my mind was having an orgasm for the whole 8 months.


That must have been pretty intense. It sounds like the sort of ultra-creative/productive manic phase some people who suffer from bi-polar disorder experience (not that I'm insinuating anything). How come you went back to all of that stuff?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> That must have been pretty intense. It sounds like the sort of ultra-creative/productive manic phase some people who suffer from bi-polar disorder experience (not that I'm insinuating anything). How come you went back to all of that stuff?


I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. Back then I was young & a bit wilder... you know.. I was in college!  But still, compared to other kids in art school (where I went for a year) and Sarah Lawrence (where I went for most of my schooling) ... I was an angel.

I went back to sexual/sensual activity following the 8 month celibacy period, for a while, because I fell really hard for someone. That was back in 2003. I'm perpetually single... so most of that list kind of applies to me most of the time. And I don't drink *at all* and I've never even tried a cigarette.

Oddly enough, a psychiatrist did ask me around that time whether I was bipolar, so that is a good observation! I'm not, though. In fact.. my brain chemistry is about as sane as one can be. I've suffered Chronic Lyme since I was 16, and that is a neurological disease and can make people insane in many ways... depressed, manic, psychotic etc; none of that happened to me. I'm just intense, and intensely lusty, and intensely creative since I was a little kid (like I wrote my first 400 page book & started writing my first musical at age 11ish), so when I deprived myself of all forms of physical 'release' while being surrounded by supplies & artistic people that art school provides, my creative chemistry ran amuck in a manner that mimics manic bipolars. 

I'm also a 5-8-4SX on enneagram and probably a ENFP.. that may explain it. With a mind like that you really don't need drugs, or any form of clinical insanity. The less crap you crowd your body with, the more creative outpour will occur from natural chemistry.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Cherubic Rogue said:


> I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. Back then I was young & a bit wilder... you know.. I was in college!  But still, compared to other kids in art school (where I went for a year) and Sarah Lawrence (where I went for most of my schooling) ... I was an angel.
> 
> I went back to sexual/sensual activity following the 8 month celibacy period, for a while, because I fell really hard for someone. That was back in 2003. Since then I've been single for most of the time (minus one two-year relationship) and completely clean (like I had one half shot of vodka this whole year, no joke.. the other day in my coffee, and I don't know if I had any last year). I am writing a fantasy book now and to this day, if I don't masturbate, my scenes are more 'charged' and intense.
> 
> Oddly enough, a psychiatrist did ask me around that time whether I was bipolar, so that is a good observation! I'm not, though. In fact.. my brain chemistry is about as sane as one can be. I've suffered Chronic Lyme since I was 16, and that is a neurological disease and can make people insane in many ways... depressed, manic, psychotic etc; none of that happened to me. I'm just intense, and intensely lusty, and intensely creative since I was a little kid (like I wrote my first 400 page book & started writing my first musical at age 11ish), so when I deprived myself of all forms of physical 'release' while being surrounded by supplies & artistic people that art school provides, my creative chemistry ran amuck in a manner that mimics manic bipolars.


That's quite a story and gives inspiration to my own ideal lifestyle, which emphasises the absence of mind altering substances and any type of abuse or overuse (now including porn) in favour of self-discovery and clarity of mind. Ideally one can learn how to reach those mental states of euphoria and wonder while sober and in full control (as you seem to have, and as I'm quickly moving towards in regards to my sexuality). Without working to get there it's superficial. You have the effect, but you don't understand it or know how to use it. There's a lot of potential for damage there, and we see it all around us every day.



Cherubic Rogue said:


> I'm also a 5-8-4SX on enneagram and probably a ENFP.. that may explain it. With a mind like that you really don't need drugs, or any form of clinical insanity. The less crap you crowd your body with, the more creative outpour will occur from natural chemistry.


I completely relate to this (especially when I let my Ne loose), but unfortunately my creative outpour can sometimes manifest in destructive ways (eg. paranoia, neurosis, nihilism) if I don't make an effort to focus it and direct it towards something productive.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LOL ... I edited out the "masturbating" part but you quoted me first - darn it, I'm so caught. 

That is sweet that you said it's inspiring though. 

Enneagram wise, I find this whole train of thought to be a conundrum. Hey, instead of derailing this lovely thread about masturbation, do you mind if I continue this conversation on your wall? I've just looked at your profile and seen that you're also a 5, so maybe you can relate to some of this. But I don't wanna bore the rest of the thread with 5-babble.


SuburbanLurker said:


> That's quite a story and gives inspiration to my own ideal lifestyle, which emphasises the absence of mind altering substances and any type of abuse or overuse (now including porn) in favour of self-discovery and clarity of mind. Ideally one can learn how to reach those mental states of euphoria and wonder while sober and in full control (as you seem to have, and as I'm quickly moving towards in regards to my sexuality). Without working to get there it's superficial. You have the effect, but you don't understand it or know how to use it. There's a lot of potential for damage there, and we see it all around us every day.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely relate to this (especially when I let my Ne loose), but unfortunately my creative outpour can sometimes manifest in destructive ways (eg. paranoia, neurosis, nihilism) if I don't make an effort to focus it and direct it towards something productive.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Day 6. Yesterday was day 5; I suck at counting.

Gotta fucka gotta fuck gotta fuck!


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Hunny Bunny that goes for you too since you posted this on my visitor's wall.



I'm down.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I almost made it a complete 24 hours, but I gave in again.

[video=youtube;N1M78_c7Yvo#t=2m41s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1M78_c7Yvo#t=2m41s[/video]

These things happen. :blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I almost made it a complete 24 hours, but I gave in again.
> 
> [video=youtube;N1M78_c7Yvo#t=2m41s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1M78_c7Yvo#t=2m41s[/video]
> 
> These things happen. :blushed:


If you fail, then don't present us with the cause of your demise!


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I almost made it a complete 24 hours, but I gave in again.
> 
> {video}
> 
> These things happen. :blushed:


OK, so your post brings up a good question...

What constitutes "porn"? Obviously, XXX is porn, but is that video porn? IF it gets you off, mentally, isn't it the same as porn? Maybe its a "moral" (lack of a better word) thing? I'm judging it as, would my (potential) SO be mad if I watched it? With the video posted above, knowing that I don't stretch, I can see a GF or wife getting upset that I watched it..... so I'm not going to watch it.


I'm really in no danger of caving in on the challenge. If it doesn't do anything else for me, I'll be happy that I had the determination to last an entire month. I am swearing off porn for good though. Even in 3 weeks since I gave that up, I can tell a difference in my thought processes. However, if I watched the above video, and it turned me on, would it have the same effect on my brain as watching "real" porn?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Ladies: Is this porn?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Day 18

More of the same. I'm 18/30 days down now, or in layman's terms, 60% done with it. We're coming into the home stretch! Oh, I'm also watching the Ebay auction of a Soviet 6B4 body armor vest.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I now have won the auction. I'm expecting it to arrive within the next 3 weeks. I'll post pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm rocking this challenge like a CHAMP. Got tempted a few times, but am still going strong. YAY!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Failed many times :laughing: 

I went 13 years of no-fapping before puberty, so I deserve every bit I want :tongue:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Premium G said:


> Failed many times :laughing:
> 
> I went 13 years of no-fapping before puberty, so I deserve every bit I want :tongue:


Is the product of your transgressions that avatar? :laughing:


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

My libido has taken a nose dive as of late. I'm not experiencing ED or anything, but I've had next to no desire to fap the past few days. I wonder how long this will last. Lately I've been using most of my former fap-time to convert my Python solutions for project euler problems to C in an effort to stop sucking with C. Got the first five done today.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

32 hours in. I had trouble falling asleep last night being full of energy. Drank some milk and got to sleep. Woke up earlier than usual. Wasn't tired though. Maybe the body needs less sleep if it doesn't have to produce more sperm?

Took an online IQ test. I took the same one a couple of years ago multiple times. My scores were in the range of 118-126. This time, it gave me a range of 133 to 149. I had to take the shortened version this time, because it is no longer available for free, and keep in mind that it was a couple of years ago when I took the test before, so the increase could also be attributed to learning over time. I really do think I my mind is better able to focus right now, as I was able to concentrate when studying a subject I hate (Spanish), which I never am, though I can always concentrate on something I like. This is the test: IQ-TEST.COM - Certified Online IQ Test of the International High IQ Society I will take it later into this challenge and see if results improve further (of course, I may just be getting better at taking the test).


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm setting a goal that I will not masturbate. for the entirely of September. Who's with me?
> 
> Challenge description:
> 
> ...


yeah right. that's not even difficult, the hardest part would be remembering not to.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hunny Bunny said:


> I'm rocking this challenge like a CHAMP. *Got tempted a few times*, but am still going strong. YAY!


WHAAAAA?!?!?! 

Tempted??



SuburbanLurker said:


> My libido has taken a nose dive as of late. I'm not experiencing ED or anything, but I've had next to no desire to fap the past few days. I wonder how long this will last. Lately I've been using most of my former fap-time to convert my Python solutions for project euler problems to C in an effort to stop sucking with C. Got the first five done today.


My libido is strong... Stronger than its been in a long time. However, fapping doesn't even really temp me anymore. I'd love to find a girl to share this with.... 

Its an odd feeling, to be incredibly horny, yet have the feeling that fapping won't cure it. I'm like a tiger waiting in the tall grass. When the right prey walks by, I'm ready to pounce!

I'm still going strong. Easier and easier by the day.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

> 32 hours in. I had trouble falling asleep last night being full of energy. Drank some milk and got to sleep. Woke up earlier than usual. Wasn't tired though. Maybe the body needs less sleep if it doesn't have to produce more sperm?
> 
> Took an online IQ test. I took the same one a couple of years ago multiple times. My scores were in the range of 118-126. This time, it gave me a range of 133 to 149. I had to take the shortened version this time, because it is no longer available for free, and keep in mind that it was a couple of years ago when I took the test before, so the increase could also be attributed to learning over time. I really do think I my mind is better able to focus right now, as I was able to concentrate when studying a subject I hate (Spanish), which I never am, though I can always concentrate on something I like. This is the test: IQ-TEST.COM - Certified Online IQ Test of the International High IQ Society I will take it later into this challenge and see if results improve further (of course, I may just be getting better at taking the test).


The scores on that eight item trial test can't go higher. I got every one right, as I'm sure you did as well.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Day 19

Libido came back today. Strong, crazy outta nowhere. I see a sexy girl in a skimpy top and a miniskirt. I nearly lost. I'm still in contention and I have no intention of failing now that I've gone so far. OF, and here's some music.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Day 19
> 
> Libido came back today. Strong, crazy outta nowhere. I see a sexy girl in a skimpy top and a miniskirt. I nearly lost. I'm still in contention and I have no intention of failing now that I've gone so far. OF, and here's some music.


Is that muzak meant to dampen or enhance libido? At certain points it does both.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

unctuousbutler said:


> Is that muzak meant to dampen or enhance libido? At certain points it does both.


It's meant just to be awesome.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm watching _Seinfeld_ right now, and the episode that just so happens to be on is "The Contest."


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I'm watching _Seinfeld_ right now, and the episode that just so happens to be on is "The Contest."


Wasn't Jerry dating a virgin in that episode? I love the grandiose sideplots, goofy details, and story enhancers (e.g., entire episodes narrated from hindsight) on Seinfeld. Best sitcom of all time, or at least the smartest. Fuck it: my favorite.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> Wasn't Jerry dating a virgin in that episode?




Yes, he was.




unctuousbutler said:


> I love the grandiose sideplots, goofy details, and story enhancers on Seinfeld. Best sitcom of all time.


Agreed.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I really view the benefits of this challenge as rerouting energy. Yeah something's being given up but it's also being steered in this more healthy direction. Feeling more energized, spirited, and focused during abstinence can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I caved, I completely forgot about the challenge.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> I caved, I completely forgot about the challenge.


You caved, you watched Saw, and you were conquered.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> You caved, you watched Saw, and you were conquered.


That's moderately unsettling.


----------



## Nickjeee (Sep 6, 2012)

I just fapped. Now reading this thread for the first time. FUCK!


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Nickjeee said:


> I just fapped. Now reading this thread for the first time. FUCK!


Was this your first time this month or something?


----------



## Nickjeee (Sep 6, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Was this your first time this month or something?


Nah, I fap when I feel like fapping. I'm just saying now I can't participate. I'll wait for next month.

Speaking of fapping, is that you on your avatar? Lol


----------



## Nickjeee (Sep 6, 2012)

ah dudee nevermind Lol


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Nickjeee said:


> Nah, I fap when I feel like fapping. I'm just saying now I can't participate. I'll wait for next month.
> 
> Speaking of fapping, is that you on your avatar? Lol


Nah but damn you're insatiable. roud:


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay almost done!! Although I have had zero libido ever since going to a GYN 3 days ago. That just made this last little stretch easy as hell, and I'm not even sure if I'll feel like masturbating when we get to October


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

And... the final day.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

XD it's like New Year's Eve. Counting down to midnight. I could so see someone staring at the clock all tense... "5....4....3..c'mon..2...1.... Oh God yes!"


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

LexiFlame said:


> XD it's like New Year's Eve. Counting down to midnight. I could so see someone staring at the clock all tense... "5....4....3..c'mon..2...1.... Oh God yes!"


Yeah, I could totally see people doing this, and I imagine there will be people who will actually do this.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh... Maybe I should try going another month? :tongue:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Only two hours to go! (In this time zone, at least) Who made it?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Only two hours to go! (In this time zone, at least) Who made it?


I haven't masturbated since the 30th of August, so I would be among the few.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Only two hours to go! (In this time zone, at least) Who made it?



I'm still good.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I made it! [no] fuck yeah! These final days have been difficult. I'm not sure how I got through the weekend without anything/anyone to do. Congrats to all the folks who made it. You lot are pretty fuckin' A! To those of you who haven't, thanks for trying anyway! I'm sure we can all do better the next time we try this come February. Here's the anthem of the No-fap month




G'night all! I'm gonna go sip some vodka, buy a gun, and bomb the Russians.
Also, I'm gonna thank all the posts in this thread of folks who tried, whether they succeeded or not. Thanks for making this a bigger success than I thought it would be.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hunny Bunny said:


> I'm still good.


I get a feeling you could make it until spring... :happy:


I'm still good. I have good days and bad days, but overall, not to bad. The mornings are the hardest time (pun!). I can last a few more days...maybe :wink:


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

I failed at least 52 times.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

here on the East Coast it's already October. so I guess people in my time zone will now be resuming their fapping.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

m73m95 said:


> I get a feeling you could make it until spring... :happy:



I think it's just cause I prefer the real thing! ... sometimes! Hehe roud:

Kinda wish I could have a prize for this though. Any ideas?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

fihe said:


> here on the East Coast it's already October. so I guess people in my time zone will now be resuming their fapping.


I don't understand why, if one went a month without masturbating, why one would suddenly need to just because it's the beginning of the next month. If it was that urgent, one could have simply masturbated already, as the challenge was completely voluntary, not mandatory. It just seems odd to me that if one was able to refrain for a month, that one's self-control would just completely crumble just because the page in the calendar flipped over to the next month. I know I'm not going to masturbate tomorrow just because it's October. I guess the next time I should feel in the mood to, there's nothing stopping me, but I'm not going to tomorrow purely because the designated time for the challenge has elapsed.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

@Master Mind, I figured that since the challenge was for September only, that one would not continue to abstain from masturbation into October if the challenge did not call for that.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

fihe said:


> @_Master Mind_, I figured that since the challenge was for September only, that one would not continue to abstain from masturbation into October if the challenge did not call for that.


It's easier for women to abstain from sex so, sure, go for it.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hunny Bunny said:


> Kinda wish I could have a prize for this though. Any ideas?


Yes...I certainly know what *I* would like as a prize, anyway :wink:














:tongue:


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

m73m95 said:


> Yes...I certainly know what *I* would like as a prize, anyway




Care to share?


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> It's easier for women to abstain from sex so, sure, go for it.


not sure about other women, but lately I've had the sex drive of a chair. an old, ugly chair.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> It's easier for women to abstain from sex so, sure, go for it.


Disagreed. I'm a male and have been abstaining from sex because I've been masturbating so much that my cumshots are almost as dry as the Mojave. Many girls I've known have almost insatiable sexual appetites since girls don't have the same biological function men have that makes their penises go flaccid after ejaculating.

Also, man, I feel bad for anybody who participated in this. Please tell me how amazing your orgasms have been.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Also, man, I feel bad for anybody who participated in this.


Why? Everyone who entered the challenge did so of their own free will. And they were free to discontinue at any time. I see no reason to feel bad for people who voluntarily choose to do something (which is not dangerous and poses zero physical risk to the participants) and can stop at any time.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Why? Everyone who entered the challenge did so of their own free will. And they were free to discontinue at any time. I see no reason to feel bad for people who voluntarily choose to do something (which is not dangerous and poses zero physical risk to the participants) and can stop at any time.


I was primarily being facetious when I said that, as slightly alluded to in the sentence that followed the one you quoted.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I'm still holding out (a good thing!). I got talked out of it by someone very convincing.... But I'm not saying by who though....











Hunny Bunny said:


> Care to share?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations! I still don't understand why you wanted to do it in the first place. But still--you made it! You guys are like the marathon runners of the don't-touch-that-in-bed sport. Seriously--it's the same as a marathon in my opinion. You deserve laurels and marigolds (but watch out for the marigolds this month).

For me, I think I need to masturbate more. It's like an exercise routine. I haven't really been keeping up with it lately, but this thread has reminded me to do so tonight. In fact, I think I need to increase my reps and sets. 

The next challenge should be about strengthening the "private parts." Yes--I need a dumbbell for myself. I want my part to be the Arnold Schwarzenegger of parts. I'm actually just talking out my lemon so don't anyone hold me to that.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

meltedsorbet said:


> Congratulations! I still don't understand why you wanted to do it in the first place. But still--you made it! You guys are like the marathon runners of the don't-touch-that-in-bed sport. Seriously--it's the same as a marathon in my opinion. You deserve laurels and marigolds (but watch out for the marigolds this month).
> 
> For me, I think I need to masturbate more. It's like an exercise routine. I haven't really been keeping up with it lately, but this thread has reminded me to do so tonight. In fact, I think I need to increase my reps and sets.
> 
> The next challenge should be about strengthening the "private parts." Yes--I need a dumbbell for myself. I want my part to be the Arnold Schwarzenegger of parts. *I'm actually just talking out my lemon so don't anyone hold me to that.*


A swarm of euphemisms just invaded my brain...and then I realized none of them made sense....?

WTF is a lemon?

Oops...EDIT :tongue: ... I misread "talking" with "taking"...

Talking out your lemon is MUCH different than TAKING out your lemon....in the context of this thread :happy:....Don't mind me! Carry on!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

m73m95 said:


> A swarm of euphemisms just invaded my brain...and then I realized none of them made sense....?
> 
> WTF is a lemon?
> 
> ...


Thank you--lemon isn't clearly defined. Haha--and I have absolutely no idea of the euphemisms you've come up with. No idea.

And so, I will take this lesson from my lemon, and carry on. 

Maybe the no-fap has effected your mind. MAYBE it has actually ENLIGHTENED you into a new plane of euphemisms--eh?


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh... Just because I've (apparently) given up fapping doesn't mean I don't still have a dirty mind :tongue:


Actually, being as "open minded" as I am about sex...I was kind of shocked I didn't know what a "lemon" was. I thought it was some new sex toy that had gone past my radar. I was more disappointed in myself for not knowing, than anything LOL!!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

m73m95 said:


> Oh... Just because I've (apparently) given up fapping doesn't mean I don't still have a dirty mind :tongue:
> 
> 
> Actually, being as "open minded" as I am about sex...I was kind of shocked I didn't know what a "lemon" was. I thought it was some new sex toy that had gone past my radar. I was more disappointed in myself for not knowing, than anything LOL!!


Haha--rest assured it's just an un-anchored euphemism. I was going to say "ass." But that doesn't apply to the next time I used it, so I think it will just have to remain unanchored in the context of my speech. Though it did remind me a little of that character on 30 Rock...not that that has anything to do with what it signified. Although--maybe Freud would have something to say about it--IDK, I never read Freud.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Disagreed. I'm a male and have been abstaining from sex because I've been masturbating so much that my cumshots are almost as dry as the Mojave. Many girls I've known have almost insatiable sexual appetites since girls don't have the same biological function men have that makes their penises go flaccid after ejaculating.
> 
> Also, man, I feel bad for anybody who participated in this. Please tell me how amazing your orgasms have been.


The issue's not about sex drive, _it's about abstinence_, which is much harder for most men. :tongue:


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the most retarded thread I've ever seen in the history of perc. Holy ballsac.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

chip said:


> This is the most retarded thread I've ever seen in the history of perc. Holy ballsac.


Why?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd like to officially announce the no food october challenge. :crazy:


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I'd like to officially announce the no food october challenge. :crazy:


That would be easier than September was


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Why?



Cancer-causing chemicals could build up in the prostate if men do not ejaculate regularly.


----------

